
The conceptual  as a social construct [pdf] - albertzeyer
http://www.skeptic.com/downloads/conceptual-penis/23311886.2017.1330439.pdf
======
ajroas
i just read hatespeech; not logical nor scientific arguments... very sad.

~~~
gus_massa
It was a "hoax" paper published in a not very reputable journal. More details
in this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14387694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14387694)

~~~
ajroas
thanks god!! , is not my area and didn't know the journal so i read it out of
curiosity. it is a relief that is an hoax, if this were peer reviewed... i
would be so disappointed of the human kind.

